# Mahler B.D. rd. 2



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

First of all I utter my heartfelt condolences to the Wagner family on the loss of my most esteemed and right honorable (?) friend Herr Wagner. His sacrifice has proven to be advantageous to those of us remaining aloft in this balloon.

Now on to the continuation of this trip over the Alps.

Up for consideration are two of my best and most famous compositions: The Symphony #2 and 3.

Symphony #2, or as some call it,"Resurrection",is a long work that enchants,divides,provides comfort and forethought as well as an introspect into the future I believe we all have. I did not provide the term "Resurrection" but admit that it is apropos. 
This child of mine is a well behaved yet determined lad whose vocals are orchestral at first and then pure song next. He is joined by other friends in a choral ending that defines beauty.
The concept of a Resurrection of dead ones to a life on earth was something I did believe in and therefore gives hope to mankind. Perhaps that is why the title stuck. My heart and soul were indeed poured out in this work and I do hope you enjoy it.

My next work follows chronologically as Symphony #3. This beautiful work proves my love for Nature and the Earth. Just read these titles:

1. "Pan Awakes, Summer Marches In"
2. "What the Flowers on the Meadow Tell Me"
3. "What the Animals in the Forest Tell Me"
4. "What Man Tells Me"
5. "What the Angels Tell Me"
6. "What Love Tells Me"

I had originally included "What the Child Tells Me" but decided to use it for the finale of my Symphony #4.

The third movement of this work is a song of mine entitled "Ablösung im Sommer",thereby including vocals again. A strong yet sweet voice is needed here which makes this a tough symphony to do well as a complete whole. Many try to concentrate on the orchestral parts yet forget the vocals.
Friedrich Nietzsche helped me with the words to the 4th part called "Midnight Song".
Ending this colossal composition is another song, "Es sungen drei Engel", from Das Knaben Wunderhorn. I admit that the critics took me to task for the length of these works but hey: Who cares! Sibelius once said that "they never made a statue of a critic". 

I have ,of course, composed many other works which will be discussed at a later date. But these two really show the world my heart,my soul,my thoughts and what the world is made of,to me.

As our balloon travels further into the depths of Europe,please allow me to share the depths of my soul to you in my works. Yes, they can be quite incoherent at first.
But I have faith that during this journey you will discover the hidden meanings and beauty in my children. These works ARE my children. Borne of my heart and thoughts.

Best regards to all!

Herr Gustav Mahler


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Maestro Mahler, I recall these works of yours. I greatly admire both of them; I obtained the scores illegally in my day. Some of the more important and interesting works of the early 20th century!

I wish you good luck, sir.

D.D. Shostakovich


----------

